# Phrag. Cardinale 'Birchwood' AM/AOS



## tomkalina (Dec 13, 2020)

In bloom this morning in a shady greenhouse, this Christmas classic looks similar to the wild Cyp. reginae that grows in our north woods, although under greenhouse conditions, Cardinale is a lot easier to grow. First awarded an HCC/AOS fifty years ago, it tends to bloom right around Christmas.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 13, 2020)

Great classic!
David


----------



## kitfox (Dec 13, 2020)

That is great example of my single favorite phrag. Very nice! Maybe my favorite orchid. I have this and ‘Wilcox’ and if I could have only two phrags, I would keep them.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 13, 2020)

Love it!


----------



## Paphluvr (Dec 13, 2020)

One of my favorite Phrags. Nice one, Tom.


----------



## abax (Dec 13, 2020)

Splendid Phrag. in all respects. You know my tag line...Division?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Dec 14, 2020)

Wonderful. My Cardinale ‘Wilcox’ has been in bloom for about a month now too


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 14, 2020)

Angela - I'll probably be dividing this clone late Spring 2021, and I've just put your name in the pot. Have a great Holiday!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2020)

Yay schlimii hybrids!


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2020)

I don't do holidays, but I'm happily in the gh repotting. Phrags and Phals popping
spikes all over the place. It's soooo peaceful in there.


----------



## lanthier (Dec 15, 2020)

a BEAUTY!!!! Mine just finished up......


----------

